# Mohnert antwortet auf Antrag von Niedersachsen



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar



> *Mohnert antwortet auf Antrag von Niedersachsen ​*Der Präsident des VDSF, Peter Mohnert, hat auf den Antrag von Niedersachsen geantwortet.
> 
> Siehe:
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mohnert antwortet auf Antrag von Niedersachsen*

Hier gehts zur Diskussion:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3805019#post3805019


----------

